# Macbook pro 5,5 Broadcom bcm 4322 wireless troubles

## Kruppe

Hello, I have a MacBook Pro 5,5 with a BCM4322 chipset using the broadcom-sta drivers. I am having trouble connnecting to a wireless network with WPA2-PSK secured network. The problem seems to be I can't get an IP from dhcp, as it falls back to a private IP address. The wpa_status reports as COMPLETED from wpa_cli, and there doesn't seem to be any indication of where it's failing.

I have previously configured it to connect a WPA2 network through a different router using the same protocols only difference being the actual router (LinkSys vs D-Link). My config files are below

```

/etc/conf.d/net

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan="-Dwext"

```

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

```

```

network={

    ssid="wireless"

    psk="mypassword"

    priority=5

}

```

----------

## Kruppe

The solution was rather strange, to turn off the "Always broadcast" option in the router configs. Can anyone think of a reason why this might be causing a problem? It makes little sense to me. If there is another work around than this that would be desirable as well, since I cannot control router configs wherever I go.

----------

## justin_brody

Hey Kruppe,

I've been having the same issue and would love to resolve it (tired of trying to get os x to behave).   Can you say a little more about what that options does?  I'm trying to find the parallel option on my router.  Is this the option that says to broadcast the SSID?

----------

## Kruppe

I'm not really sure what the option does. It's something to do with reverse compatibility I think. Have you connected successfully to another WPA2 secured network? Does wpa_cli report success?

----------

## justin_brody

Hey,

Someone figured this out on another thread -- apparently I didn't have all the 80211 stuff I needed enabled in the kernel.  Thanks for your response!

----------

## Kruppe

Was it a different problem than mine?

----------

## justin_brody

I'm not sure - your problem definitely looked the same to me.  Here's the thread that ended up working for me:

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-794305-highlight-.html

[/url]

----------

